# Accountancy Qualifications for Spain??



## Sutty18 (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi - 

Im currently Studing the Cima Qualification and im AAT Qualified, im looking to move to Tenerife over the next 24 months, What Qualifications will help me when i get there? i know the Cima is international, and that Spain's laws have Changed to the International Accounting Standards, 

However i appreciate all Spanish laws are different, esp taxes, VAT, etc. I appreciate any help as google doesnt really help. lol. 

I know there are a lot of jobs available in Gibraltar, would it be worth going there first to give me experience of working in accounts overseas?

Thanks in Advance


----------

